# member number on tt forum



## HOMMER (Nov 12, 2005)

Just converted from Alfa absolutely enthraled with "TTOC" cannie wait to get my membership card and key ring.  .

Lookin forward to my first meet 

How long before i get my member number displayed on tt forum ....??? 8)

Silver225 ,black leather an nothin else :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome to the ttoc as for your number have a look at the post at the top of this page


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

don't tell me you joined [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> don't tell me you joined [smiley=oops.gif]


and why not all the best people are members :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

welcome m8.....hope to see you at some of the meets...there is one on the 27th of this month. Check out the events section its usually a good laugh.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > don't tell me you joined [smiley=oops.gif]
> ...


i was only joking :wink: but are none-members no good them :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


so was i they even let me join  
there are no non members only members in waiting :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


true :wink: anyway tell me who brought the TTR(Gworks) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


what makes you think i know :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


because you are a Teeser :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


there was me thinking you were enjoying our little chat and you were just using me to get up to 100 posts :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Nice one I like it :wink: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

can you get me up to 500 now?  :roll: :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

slg said:


> can you get me up to 500 now?  :roll: :wink:


You are already on 0788 :wink: sorry that your membership number


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

HOMMER said:


> Just converted from Alfa absolutely enthraled with "TTOC" cannie wait to get my membership card and key ring.  .
> 
> Lookin forward to my first meet
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, +800 people cannot be wrong 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

A belated welcome to the club Jim  8) Hadn't spotted this thread until now.

Hopefully see you tomorrow, all still going ahead as planned 8)


----------

